

NSCookbook, iOS Programming Recipes - tilt
http://nscookbook.com/

======
joslin01
Nice work. In regards to the presentation, I would have preferred to see a
more categorized or structured approach. This looks more like a blog style,
which honestly deters me away from it. Good luck! (to the
owner/creator/maintainers/contributors of the site)

------
jhoffman
Thanks for all the good feedback! I'll see what I can do about categorizing a
bit more. The site is built on wordpress for ease of use, but I'm sure
something can be done.

-Joe Hoffman

------
bradbenvenuti
Quickly skimmed through a few tutorials and this looks very promising. I've
been starting to do some iOS dev so I will definitely be reading through some
of these.

------
nicholassmith
Looks nice, the older posts link doesn't work so I can't see what tutorial 1
is, but aside from that quite a nice start.

~~~
egads
Found the first tutorial:

[http://nscookbook.com/2012/12/ios-programming-
recipe-1-creat...](http://nscookbook.com/2012/12/ios-programming-
recipe-1-creating-and-interfacing-buttons/)

------
ianstallings
Good stuff!

